# Animal Kingdom Deeds



## hcarman (Feb 21, 2016)

I understand that there are two vacation club buildings at Animal Kingdom that you can be deeded into.  While I understand that DVC is a points based program, I know that for the resort you are deeded into you have an owner's preference to book at 11 months out instead of 7.  Does it matter which building you are deeded into - if you are deeded into Jamba can you only book Jamba 11 months out and not the other building?  Or can you book anything at Animal Kingdom 11 months out?   I only ask because I understand that Jamba building has different room layouts than the other building.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2016)

Jamba was built more to function as a hotel verses a timeshare. Lots of onsite dining, grand main hall, nice bar to gather by and 'the savanna'. The other is totally a timeshare building with one sitdown dining place, smaller company store, smaller outdoor Tiki bar by the pool, larger pool, etc.

It is a very short walk between the 2 buildings .. but there is a free van circling between the building during the day and dining hours...pickup at the front lobby doors.

The buses to/from the parks pick up at both near the lobby front doors.


----------



## fluke (Feb 21, 2016)

Both Jambo and Kidani are within the Animal Kingdom Lodge trust, so you do not buy one or the other.  You can book either at 11 months if you own AKL points - of course based on availability.


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 21, 2016)

Both Jambo House and Kidani Village are part of the same condominium association.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Feb 22, 2016)

It's not much different from SSR and OKW where an owner owns a percentage of one building.  Same with Jambo House and Kidani Village.  JH is just converted hotel rooms on the fifth and sixth floors (all two bedrooms are lockoffs there).  KV was built as DVC from the beginning.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 22, 2016)

The Animal Kingdom villas have a ton of different room types, some of them in Jambo house, some in Kidani Village. Owners of AKL points can book any of the room types, either location. Of course, reservations are subject to availability, with certain room types booking up very fast.


----------

